# Do You Leave Your Camper Out In The Winter?



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

K guys it is about that time. Only two more camping trips left and I have to pack it in. Gets cold here in Ct. fast. I think I pretty much know how to winterize the TT. I printed out a list off the computer. 
Mice got into our pop up so I am very worried about that. Do I have to cover vents or anything under the camper so they can't get it? Do you all cover the whole camper or put it in storage? I am not sure what to do. Does anyone have those r.v. cover and do they work? We never had to do anything to the pop up. We just sprayed stuff on the tent part. (maybe thats why mice got it







) It is already and older camper and I want to keep it looking as good as possible. Thanks for your help. Sia


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

sia said:


> K guys it is about that time. Only two more camping trips left and I have to pack it in. Gets cold here in Ct. fast. I think I pretty much know how to winterize the TT. I printed out a list off the computer.
> Mice got into our pop up so I am very worried about that. Do I have to cover vents or anything under the camper so they can't get it? Do you all cover the whole camper or put it in storage? I am not sure what to do. Does anyone have those r.v. cover and do they work? We never had to do anything to the pop up. We just sprayed stuff on the tent part. (maybe thats why mice got it
> 
> 
> ...


 all three of our campers (over the years) have been stored outside. Couple of things you need to do.

1. Ensure you are fully winterized.
2. Remove all cans or any other liquids/sprays that can freeze.
3. Rremove the battery and store inside in your basement or garage on a pallete or shelf off of the floor.
4. Ensure the area that you intend on storing the trailer on has good drainage and will not turn into a muddy mess in the spring. Muddy, slippery ground is not the place to be when you want to pull the TT out and get'er ready. Check for overhead hazards, limbs etc that in an icestorm could cause some heart-break
5. Putting the trailer tires on planks of wood when you put the trailer up for the winter is not a bad idea also.

Hope that heads you in the right direction

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> K guys it is about that time. Only two more camping trips left and I have to pack it in. Gets cold here in Ct. fast. I think I pretty much know how to winterize the TT. I printed out a list off the computer.
> Mice got into our pop up so I am very worried about that. Do I have to cover vents or anything under the camper so they can't get it? Do you all cover the whole camper or put it in storage? I am not sure what to do. Does anyone have those r.v. cover and do they work? We never had to do anything to the pop up. We just sprayed stuff on the tent part. (maybe thats why mice got it
> 
> 
> ...


 all three of our campers (over the years) have been stored outside. Couple of things you need to do.

1. Ensure you are fully winterized.
2. Remove all cans or any other liquids/sprays that can freeze.
3. Rremove the battery and store inside in your basement or garage on a pallete or shelf off of the floor.
4. Ensure the area that you intend on storing the trailer on has good drainage and will not turn into a muddy mess in the spring. Muddy, slippery ground is not the place to be when you want to pull the TT out and get'er ready. Check for overhead hazards, limbs etc that in an icestorm could cause some heart-break
5. Putting the trailer tires on planks of wood when you put the trailer up for the winter is not a bad idea also.

Hope that heads you in the right direction

Eric[/quote]

Everything he said! Plus - remove all fabric items (don't worry about the furniture), wash, and store in big containers ready to go back out in the Spring. Based on tips heard here on OB.com - we then spread a box of Bounce Dryer Sheets thoughout the TT to repel the mice. Seemed to work, as we saw no sign of rodent life (_inside _the TT)....until about 2 weeks AFTER the Bounce sheets were removed. Smart little critters, aren't they?









We also set a bucket of moisture absorbing crystals in the galley sink --- and occassionally emptied excess water/refilled the crystals until the world froze hard. (Just remember to go back out in the Spring and start emptying again!)

Judi


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have found REALLY big Zip Lock bags at Sams's Club and use them for the towels, sheets, and pillows so I can leave them right in the camper. I take out all food stuff...cans, boxes, and bags...and use them in the house during the winter. I few years ago I had a inside place to park the 27RSDS that we had, now we have the 5th wheel and it is about 2 ft taller so I didn't even try to get it through the door....I think this year I will go out with my tape measure and see if it will fit.

Gary


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I would add let much of the air out of your trailer's tires. I believe the owners manual addresses this, but I can't recall what it says. Seem counterintuitive, but it's to prevent flat spots when the tires are reinflated next spring.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Besides the above, I use Saran Wrap behind grates outside. I open outside heater access, lay 2 layers of Saran Wrap on the inside of the door, close and latch. I do the same with the Fridge access Simple and effective, never have had spiders or bees live inside yet. If you live in a area where fall leaves fall, I also raise my television antenna up 6 in so leaves do not collect under it. When the leaves are done, I make sure there are none stuck under my AC or Max Air covers. Ants or Wasps love to make nests in the wet leaves. I leave my vents open all winter under Max Air covers.

Go inside the TT at least once every other week or so to inspect for critters and possible leaks. If you have either problem, it can quickly be addressed. If either are not found til spring, the damage will be much worse. I have on occasion found something forgotten that froze. Finding it still frozen made clean up much easier









John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I just keep going camping, winter is my favorite time of year to go camping and if I'm lucky it will rain on the day I go camping.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Winterize it and with the valve and hose off the water pump it takes 10 minutes. I cover it with an ADCO cover after I wash and wax it. Put it on planks. Tires are always covered. All I need to do is go camping in Nov. and I will be good till Jan since were heading to Fla in Dec.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Besides the normal winterizing and removal of all food and cleaning products
Removal of all clothes
The only other thing I do is cover the AC unit and tires for winter

Don


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I plan on camping through the winter, so unless we get a freeze, then I will hold off on winterizing. But to answer the question, yes we leave the OB outside all year round. I normally put a layer of NuFinish on it to protect the fiberglass, and some 303 Protectant on the tires. When I do winterize, then I go through all the steps that everyone else has mentioned.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

A few years back, I found that our local fair grounds rents out their unused barns. They are large, new and have a cement floor, and since it's not heated, has no rodent problems. As the others do, we remove all of the food and all of the "wet" items. After winterizing the OB, we thoroughly clean inside and wash and wax the exterior. We make sure that the frig and freezer doors are blocked open. After washing the linens, we put them back in the OB for winter storage in a large rubber tub. We found the small fee that is charged for the indoor storage is cheap insurance against the risk of water damage from all of the snow that would have been accumulating on the roof.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Outside! It is in our backyard, and we don't have any kind of storage for it.

Worked fine that way last year. Like others said, take ALL food out. Helps keep critters away.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Our camper is too young to stay outside all winter by herself?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Our camper is too young to stay outside all winter by herself?


Ill second that.















My friend owns a warehouse in SE MI and has plenty of indoor storage if anyone is interested. Very affordable and well worth the added protection.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Our camper is too young to stay outside all winter by herself?


Ill second that.















My friend owns a warehouse in SE MI and has plenty of indoor storage if anyone is interested. Very affordable and well worth the added protection.
[/quote]

Well, truthfully, we will put her in storage and buy her a winter coat, long johns, and shoes for her feet and clean her out food wise. good idea on the bounty sheets.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

In south east Texas, its just now getting to be good camping weather. It has never been fun lighting a campfire when its still 95 degrees at night. I am really looking forward to some nights in the 50's-60's and my kind of camping weather is just around the corner, cant wait..........

Kirk


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I just keep camping all winter.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mee too. I plan to use the cover that i used for my 30' boat while it sits tucked away inside the warehouse. best to keep the dust off it too...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Storage is another issue

Security - Make sure everything is locked than can be removed

Critters - critter proof your trailer - mice, bugs etc can make a real mess of your trailer over the winter months

Thor


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Our camper is too young to stay outside all winter by herself?


Could you give me some information on the indoor storage in SE Michigan.

Thanks!

Ray


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ray said:


> Our camper is too young to stay outside all winter by herself?


Could you give me some information on the indoor storage in SE Michigan.

Thanks!

Ray
[/quote]
Sure thing. Let me make a call to be sure there is still availability before we get too far. Otherwise ill just pass the number on to whomever wants it.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

sia said:


> K guys it is about that time. Only two more camping trips left and I have to pack it in. Gets cold here in Ct. fast. I think I pretty much know how to winterize the TT. I printed out a list off the computer.
> Mice got into our pop up so I am very worried about that. Do I have to cover vents or anything under the camper so they can't get it? Do you all cover the whole camper or put it in storage? I am not sure what to do. Does anyone have those r.v. cover and do they work? We never had to do anything to the pop up. We just sprayed stuff on the tent part. (maybe thats why mice got it
> 
> 
> ...


We always use duct tape to cover the outside holes, eg, furnace, fridge access, water heater, etc.

This year we will cover the A/C unit and the tires, and probably use planks under the tires.

Never had a problem with critters of any kind, so not sure where to go on that, although we have usually used cedar blocks placed around the rig. And we have used the de-humidifying crystals as well.

Bob


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I would add let much of the air out of your trailer's tires. I believe the owners manual addresses this, but I can't recall what it says. Seem counterintuitive, but it's to prevent flat spots when the tires are reinflated next spring.


This indicates adding 25% for storage. http://www.yokohamatire.com/pdf/tsb-112102.pdf


----------

